# [SOLVED] Rayman 2



## ParadoxJuice (Oct 5, 2009)

I have recently discovered a copy of the game Rayman 2 in my basement and wish to play it.

But I can't. I installed with virtually no problems (I had to take out the disc and put it back in). I started up the game and was greeted with the loading screen and the main menu, but then I got cocky. The game wasn't running in full screen (there were black borders around the edges). I changed the resolution from Low to High, and the game crashed.

Whenever I run it, I get AVG warning me about potential dangers, tell it to allow the program to run, and nothing happens. I've put it in Compatibility Mode with Windows 95 (the same system I used to run the game on), gave it administrator access, and even put in and out the disc. But every time, I get an AVG message warning me and nothing happens.

I did get the uninstaller working, but once I click "Uninstall", the window disappears and nothing happens.

I am running an HP Laptop, Windows Vista.

EDIT: Oh, and my CPU usage is 100%. I checked which programs where running and saw a bunch of background stuff (boincmgr, avgtray), but I didn't recognize a lot of it. The --IMPORTANT-- thread says that such things cause problems, but I'm not sure what to turn off....

I tried opening file location, and when I clicked UbiSetup (the other files were all other extensions that I didn't recognize and had no icon...UbiSetup was the name of the program that came up on the AVG warning) and "Could not open the file C:\WINDOWS\UbiSoft\InstData\ubiins.des"


----------



## ParadoxJuice (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Rayman 2*

Problem solved (reset computer).


----------

